
Narrowed range of potential warming from 3°C to 1.2°C - calebm
https://www.wired.com/story/the-dizzying-science-of-climate-change-gets-a-bit-clearer/
======
calebm
The original research paper is paywalled (hence link to article) here:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/nature25450](https://www.nature.com/articles/nature25450)

